# 2 Steamaccounts 1 Pc



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

huhu ich hab ne kurze frage zu steam :
Kann ich 2 Accounts auf einem Rechner betreiben?

Ich möchte für ein Spiel ein seperaten Account anlegen, also nicht beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen.

Mfg


----------



## MasterXoX (29. April 2011)

klaro geht das^^ kannst dann halt nur mit einem zur zeit angemeldet sein^^


----------



## H2OTest (29. April 2011)

okay danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## mristau (29. April 2011)

In den Steam Optionen gibts dafür direkt nen Button "Mit anderem Account anmelden"


----------



## Zukane (29. April 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> In den Steam Optionen gibts dafür direkt nen Button "Mit anderem Account anmelden"



Oder noch einfacher oben links auf Steam und dann "Benutzer ändern ..." ;D


----------

